# Sioux vs Gophers



## Goldy's Pal

Well this weekend at the Ralph, let the trash talkin' begin. Normally I'd be full of it but after last weekends sweep by Wisconsin I'm walking around work with my tail between my legs, and my prediction is that the gophers will do the same in GF. We didn't hit and the D was absolutely pathetic. I would be happy with a split but don't even feel too good about that right now. The gophs are a roller coaster so far. Beat #1 Michigan in Michigan and lay an egg at home against their #1 rival. :huh: If it's a run and gun style of game the gophs usually do well, but a defensive grinding match is not good for them. Any thoughts?


----------



## fargodawg

I'll be there five rows behind the rink rat's bench, man I hate the goofers. My cousin is coming with me and he is from Edina, we have been going for the last 3 years together. Long rides for one of us on the road back to Fargo, hopefully both nights it is in favor of the Sioux

GO FIGHTING SIOUX


----------



## DeltaBoy

Should be some good hockey! I think they will split, but the way both of the teams have been playing anything could happen... :-?


----------



## SDNDhtr

both teams have been playin pretty questionable...the D on both sides has been pretty pathetic...and i dont know what to say about wisconson, but they are good. im still gonna put my faith into my boys and say 2-0 for the sioux! :beer:

and you know ill be at both games.


----------



## Ranger_Compact

Last weekend of deer hunting, I have to decide between getting my deer or going to the hockey game...

The decision is made, it's hockey. I found out I can't use my tag anyways.

It's our house...let's do it.


----------



## Draker16

I Cant wait for this weekend, by far my favorite series of the year

LETS GO SIOUX


----------



## Ranger_Compact

What a game tonight, I am so embarassed to be a UND fan after that cheap shot that Parise pulled. It's 6:30 in the morning, and I still have not fallen asleep. I am ashamed for him. That was pathetic, worthless, and look where it got us. We could have won or at least tied, if it wasn't for that stupid move on his behalf...

Jordan Parise's slashing penalty = :lame:


----------



## Springer

Not looking good tonite either.


----------



## Ranger_Compact

Hakstol should have started Lamaroux in goal tonight.

I have a new idol, his name is Mike Vannelli! I want to be like Mike.

I am one really ashamed UND hockey fan right now...

I think Danny Irmen deserves a lot more credit, he isn't a traitor!


----------



## SDNDhtr

Lamoureux did awesome and is the only reason we even closed the gap...Hakstol needs to be fired or make those guys actually work as a team (not just because of this series) and we couldnt catch a lucky break for anything....one lucky bounce and it woulda been a tie game


----------



## KEN W

Gophers SWEEP :beer: :beer:

But I have to say that the disallowed goal was really a goal.Even the Minnesota announcers said it went in the net before the goal came off.It shouls have been tied and gone into OT.


----------



## Ranger_Compact

Yep. I haven't been really impressed with Hakstol. Lamaroux gets pretty down after he gets scored on or someone just gets a good shot off on him, but who knows, maybe he would have been unstoppable this weekend. Phil Kessel-Obstruction Crosscheck??? That Gopher penalty was pathetic too, what was Shepherd thinking? The Gopher player didn't do a thing except get knocked over by a UND player and I don't think I've ever heard that type of penalty be called before in that kind of situation-the penalty taker being the one on the ice. Mike Prpich's goal was a nice one, but what was with his game last night? He wasn't the enforcer extrordinarre like he usually is, and it's not like there is a key game coming up that he could get disqualified from, it's just a home/away series with Bemiji. It just didn't seem like he was playing _his_ game last night. I wonder if my boyfriend's brother would let me borrow his Delorean, I would sure like to go back in time to watch the 1999-2000 team. Oh what I'd do to see Lee Goren, Wes Dorey, Andy Kollar, Jason Ulmer, and Mike Commadore again. I miss that team...

Still bitter that I wasn't the millionth fan...


----------



## Goldy's Pal

The Potulny goal 1 minute in and the hit Irmen put on Stafford on Fri. really were HUGE tone setters for the weekend IMO. They came out hard and put the Wisconsin series behind them. I still cannot believe Shepherd calls the ticky tack sh!t with a minute left (both nights!) What the?!! Usually you have to virtually kill a player at that stage to get punished, especially when the entire game a lot of iffy isn't called. Hmmm. I have a feeling that ND will be looking for payback in Mariucci in January which will be the next WCHA tilt for the gophs. The gophers better be ready. I was really impressed with the freshman play of Oshe and Lee, there is a pair of Minn. kids I would of loved to see stay home. They play a pretty mature game for being true freshman, part of the game these days you don't see as often anymore, watching them in the highschool tourney as seniors and then again in college the next year. Win, loss, or tie, you had to love this rivalry this weekend. Good stuff.
:beer:


----------



## Ranger_Compact

Lee has yet to impress me, I don't know how he made the world junior team, but maybe he will shine and I'll see it eventually!

I put a cute Gopher's picture on my website, check it out. Just the WWW button underneath here.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Ranger_Compact said:


> I put a cute Gopher's picture on my website, check it out. Just the WWW button underneath here.


You mean this picture? :lol:


----------



## Ranger_Compact

No, I mean the one I was talking about on the WWW button!

It's a picture of a gopher with a bazooka.

But that picture rocks though! I'm making it my background right now!

That was an awesome move on his part, I'd do the same.

Danny Irmen deserves so much more credit than he gets.


----------



## fargodawg

Danny Irmen is not a traitor, he is a sellout. Plain and simple, sold out Fargo North to go to Red River and then more or less sold out the whole state but for sure his new "home town", take 'em, I dont like the kid. he is good but who needs him, we've pulled better out of MN.

Glad to see a couple really good games, allthough I had to ride back to Fargo with my cousin, had 2 emails allready this AM from him.

shepard is a mutt whose daddy happens to be the head of Officials, so it doesnt matter what he does, he wont get in trouble for calling a crappy game, and he ALWAYS does the UND/UM game, I hate him more than Irmen, (and the Potulnys)[/quote]


----------



## KEN W

fargodawg said:


> Danny Irmen is not a traitor, he is a sellout. Plain and simple, sold out Fargo North to go to Red River and then more or less sold out the whole state but for sure his new "home town", take 'em, I dont like the kid. he is good but who needs him, we've pulled better out of MN.
> 
> Glad to see a couple really good games, allthough I had to ride back to Fargo with my cousin, had 2 emails allready this AM from him.
> 
> shepard is a mutt whose daddy happens to be the head of Officials, so it doesnt matter what he does, he wont get in trouble for calling a crappy game, and he ALWAYS does the UND/UM game, I hate him more than Irmen, (and the Potulnys)


[/quote]

So I guess those kids you pulled out of Minn. sold out the state and are traitors to????


----------



## Ranger_Compact

fargodawg said:


> Danny Irmen is not a traitor, he is a sellout. Plain and simple, sold out Fargo North to go to Red River and then more or less sold out the whole state but for sure his new "home town", take 'em, I dont like the kid. he is good but who needs him, we've pulled better out of MN.












Danny Irmen is not a sellout. I quit playing hockey for Fargo North too, and had I been given the opportunity, I would have gone to play for Fargo South, Red River, Devils Lake, or Moorhead. I'm sure Irmen wasn't very fond of Don Smith either, no one is. Many players have left the North hockey program because of him. UND didn't even look at Irmen, and for anyone who has played competitive hockey before, they would go play for which ever team wants them. I am a die-hard UND hockey fan, but if the Gopher's women's team were to pick me up, I would play for them in a second. It's all about who wants you, and obviously Minnesota wanted Irmen. I am happy that Irmen showed off his Gopher pride, and there is no way he is a sellout. I don't blame anyone who has left either of the North hockey teams, I'm happy that they got out of it just as I did. You can't know all of Irmen's reasons for switching teams. Yeah, it probably had to do with him wanting to be seen more, but you will never know if there were other reasons for him leaving. It takes a lot to leave a team you are playing for, and even more guts to play against your old team. I admire Danny and everyone else for leaving their teams whether it is hockey or another sport. So what exactly are your reasons for calling him a sellout? He's a great hockey player, that's all there is to it.










Proud Fargo North "sellout" myself, Erica Johnson

An old picture of me playing hockey at the Mariucci, that's sure a chunk of ice!










If only I could have kept that jersey...I think I would have burned it!


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I guess if I had a nickel for every Minnesota kid who left to play somewhere else I'd be officially retired from work and sipping on a hot totty in Aspen right now. Take a certain Marty Sertich character for example. last years hobey winner from Roseville Minn., plays for CC. Bottom line we don't care. Every gopher fan on any message board was happy for the kid when he won it, and there is no hard feelings what so ever. Maybe it's that we are use to it here, I donno, but it sure isn't a big deal when Minnesota kids at other schools come back to play at Mariucci. :huh: I'd say get over it, from what I heard the student section (which was moved to center ice for more atmosphere :lol at the Ra uke: lph was all over Irmen. Real classy. Sertich comes into Mariucci, gets a hat trick and applause.

I still owe big brother Grant a cold one.


----------



## Draker16

the student section has always been at center ice at the ralph


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> the student section has always been at center ice at the ralph


Was it at the old Ralph? Frank and Doug were comparing atmospheres from the olden days like crazy last weekend and the student section moved to center ice was brought up. I believe it was an old building/new building thing, but Wooger may have been wrong before. :wink:


----------



## fargodawg

Wow, Danny is loved, I have met him a few times and I dont like him, I think that is OK to have people that you dont like, you may not like me right now, which is also fine.

My brother-in-law played for North and he too hated the coach, so I could see that a little. 
IMO the population of students at UND is made up of a lot of GFRR kids (my cousin tells me that and she attends GFRR), and probably a lot of Danny's classmates, I think that is why they are bitter and yell, that is their gripe with him (not that they dont gripe about everyone).

Wasn't Kessel called a sellout by the biggest (weight also) gopher fan, Dubay? Yep, he was, but that is OK I guess. and if I remeber correctly the crowd chanted "Badger reject" when he scored on a penalty shot, that is ok also. Didn't the gopher fans also have a problem with Parise, Bochenski (with the reasoning that they didnt want him anyway then proceed to drag him through the mud with a "conterfeit money" story), how bout Oshie? or any of the kids from Shaddock (dont want them either?)

I dont have a problem with the passion of hockey fans, until the parents are in the faces of coaches and on the refs, and ruining kids' lives, rather than cheering. that is hockey I guess

I hope that my kid wants to play and I am sure that I would sellout UND if they did not want my son and someone else did, and I would be the guy that came to games forever and now cheers against. It is part of the "game".

enough ranting for now, I hope you can all forgive me for being too hard on Danny, and understand where I am coming from a little better, while looking in the mirror or at least at your own team(s) and supporters of them.

:beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> I think that is OK to have people that you dont like, you may not like me right now, which is also fine.


Not the case at all.



> Wasn't Kessel called a sellout by the biggest (weight also) gopher fan, Dubay? Yep, he was, but that is OK I guess.


Dubay is an idiot and all Minneapolis media have a bad reputation of stirring the pot and are not liked by the majority of the sports fans in Minnesota.



> and if I remeber correctly the crowd chanted "Badger reject" when he scored on a penalty shot, that is ok also.


That would have been the BADger fans at Mariucci bitter about him coming to Minn... They need to get over that too. The "reject" chant is a gopher student section original which I'll admit to. :lol: I do not take part in that cheer however. :wink:



> Didn't the gopher fans also have a problem with Parise, Bochenski (with the reasoning that they didnt want him anyway then proceed to drag him through the mud with a "conterfeit money" story),


Once again the Minneapolis media is not the fans. I guess I don't know the story anyway. :huh:



> how bout Oshie? or any of the kids from Shaddock (dont want them either?)


Maybe Lucia did, maybe he didn't. Only so many free rides to go around and maybe they wern't what the gophers need at this point in their system. Who knows, who cares?



> I dont have a problem with the passion of hockey fans, until the parents are in the faces of coaches and on the refs, and ruining kids' lives, rather than cheering. that is hockey I guess
> 
> I hope that my kid wants to play and I am sure that I would sellout UND if they did not want my son and someone else did, and I would be the guy that came to games forever and now cheers against. It is part of the "game".


Exactly! :beer: Points taken.


----------



## zwohl

Gophers thought they would help the Sioux clean up the Engelstad a little bit and sweep it out. I was at both games and a few things I saw:
1. gopher d- played their best when they need them to in this series.
2. Kessel is the real deal, even if he had limited points, the gophs dont need that to win. Toews? is also very good.
3. finally Irmen gets hot, nice to see UND beat by the dakota boys.
4. Wheeler struggled, seemed as though he wasnt ready to play
5. Lameroux should have played saturday night. he kept them in that game and gave them a chance.
6. Kellen briggs played the best he has in a long time and probaly won the job this weekend.
We'll see ya in Jan.


----------



## Ranger_Compact

1. gopher d- played their best when they need them to in this series.

5. Lameroux should have played saturday night. he kept them in that game and gave them a chance.

1. I am a 100% Sioux fan, but I'd have to say Mike Vannelli is God.

5. Lameroux played awesome, but maybe he wasn't up for the whole game physically or something. You just never know why the coaches make certain choices, because you never know the whole story. After Parise's cheap shot to that Gopher defenseman in the ribs, I would have pulled him out of the game that second if I was the coach.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> After Parise's cheap shot to that Gopher defenseman in the ribs, I would have pulled him out of the game that second if I was the coach.


If coach Hack did that he'd be scratching the bottom of the barrel on the practice squad to fill a team roster. I believe the Parise slash is better known as standard "sioux style" hockey. oke: Some things never change. :lol: :beer:


----------



## ND_RC

For you Sioux Fans. Here is a link where a guy is selling some tickets to the Feb 17th game against Duluth.

http://www.bismanonline.com/display_ad.bmo?ad=136052


----------



## zwohl

Awesome pics Goldy, gotta love the pic of poltuny and parise :beer:


----------



## Draker16

Goldy's Pal said:


> the student section has always been at center ice at the ralph
> 
> 
> 
> Was it at the old Ralph? Frank and Doug were comparing atmospheres from the olden days like crazy last weekend and the student section moved to center ice was brought up. I believe it was an old building/new building thing, but Wooger may have been wrong before. :wink:
Click to expand...

yeah old and new the student section has always been at center ice.


----------

